# Project lines



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

That's a votech worksite (classroom)?
Interesting for sure.
Any more pics?


----------



## Metersocket648 (Feb 8, 2021)

MikeFL said:


> That's a votech worksite (classroom)?
> Interesting for sure.
> Any more pics?


No classroom, its my backyard, I got all of the stuff from my local PoCo and ebay, I welded the transformer canister myself, it has a homemade transformer inside, wound it myself, it steps 120/240 to 7,600 and it draws massive arcs, especially for its size, i built this setup by myself, no help. It was a pain tensioning the high voltage lines. And at the bottom of the pole I even strung a communications cable. Junction box, messenger wire and all, mind you, i built this at the age of 18 while still in high school senior year.


----------



## Metersocket648 (Feb 8, 2021)

Here is a video link of the lines in action Tree Branch On 7.2kV Line


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Looks really good.
If you wanted an electric fence, there is a much easier way to go about it.lol


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I am impressed but I assume it is not operational. At least I hope not. LOL

You wound your own trany??? What the heck are you doing being an electrician. You should be in engineering at least


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

Looks cool, but it's not much of a challenge opening that cutout with a shotgun stick. It needs to be 40' up! Seriously though, nifty scale model.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Is there a load?
Or you just felt like building a 7.2kV line one day?


----------



## Kawicrash (Aug 21, 2018)

The load is when somebody bounces off the trampoline onto the lines! 😬


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Kawicrash said:


> The load is when somebody bounces off the trampoline onto the lines! 😬


I noticed the trampoline too .

Trampoline ... Really low HV lines ... what could possibly go wrong ??


----------



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)

7600 volts you can touch,...??


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Wardenclyffe said:


> 7600 volts you can touch,...??


In the video link, he burns a small stick off the line. I don't think I'd want to touch it but maybe you are tougher.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Metersocket648 said:


> Here is a video link of the lines in action Tree Branch On 7.2kV Line


Your bare hand is 6" from the lug?
WTF why are you still breathing?
Don't do that!


----------



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)

joe-nwt said:


> In the video link, he burns a small stick off the line. I don't think I'd want to touch it but maybe you are tougher.


It's close to the ground, anyone can reach it, would your kid know not to touch it,...


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

MikeFL said:


> Your bare hand is 6" from the lug?
> WTF why are you still breathing?
> Don't do that!


His hand is holding the secondary, not the primary. Not like 7600V will arc 6" anyway


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

joe-nwt said:


> His hand is holding the secondary, not the primary. Not like 7600V will arc 6" anyway


I get what you're saying but I think you said it wrong.
He's holding 1 leg of the 240.
He still shouldn't be doing that. On a jobsite it would be a OSHA violation.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Typically, on a pole top can, the high voltage is the primary, the low is the secondary.

Yes, he is back-feeding though.


----------



## Metersocket648 (Feb 8, 2021)

wcord said:


> Looks really good.
> If you wanted an electric fence, there is a much easier way to go about it.lol


Don't give me that idea😂😂😂


----------



## Metersocket648 (Feb 8, 2021)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I am impressed but I assume it is not operational. At least I hope not. LOL
> 
> You wound your own trany??? What the heck are you doing being an electrician. You should be in engineering at least


Oh yes its operational, its mainly for testing insulation properties but I use it for other things too, especially for blowing stuff up 😄😄 I'm winding another trany with the same specs so I can put it on the other end, step down the voltage and then see how much of a hefty load i can pull before that cutout blows. And yes I wind all my tranys, I started out with high voltage using Microwave oven transformers, and then putting them in series with both sides center tapped, then adding microwave oven capacitors on the output for resonance and smooth arcs, larger arcs with less current draw, then I researched for a couple of years on how to calculate for homewound tranys, then I started building them, order copper enameled wire from electric motor repair shops, hydraulic press my own laminate cores, and slap it together. I started this high voltage hobby at around the age of 15, studied proper safety (contrary to me holding one leg of the 240v 😂😂) I also build high frequency HV transformers, they require a different power supply. Most common driver is a 555 timer or ZVS (zero voltage switching, also used for induction heaters) i also build tesla coils!! Anything high voltage, i got it down. And that trany tank on the pole... i welded that together in my high school welding class my senior year. Its the tank to a small air compressor, put the tranny in there, and fill it with mineral oil. I dedicated my teen years to this stuff, researching, studying, testing, barely out partying, electrical engineering is the only thing I know.


----------



## Metersocket648 (Feb 8, 2021)

460 Delta said:


> Looks cool, but it's not much of a challenge opening that cutout with a shotgun stick. It needs to be 40' up! Seriously though, nifty scale model.


Everything is almost to scale, and I'm in lineman school right now, just found out opening a cutout door isn't as easy when its 30-40 ft up in the air 😂😂


----------



## Metersocket648 (Feb 8, 2021)

MikeFL said:


> Is there a load?
> Or you just felt like building a 7.2kV line one day?


It had a load (loads) until they all incinerated 😂😂😂 now its just a 7.2kV line. But I do use it for a number of things. Testing Insulating properties. Powering cathode ray tubes. Vintage arc rectifiers. And blowing stuff up. Soon I'm gonna wind another tranny with the same specs and use it on the other end of the life as a step down and build a little **** shack and see what all I can put on the load until the cutout blows.


----------



## Metersocket648 (Feb 8, 2021)

Kawicrash said:


> The load is when somebody bounces off the trampoline onto the lines! 😬


I don't want a human BBQ in my backyard 😂😂😂


----------



## Metersocket648 (Feb 8, 2021)

emtnut said:


> I noticed the trampoline too .
> 
> Trampoline ... Really low HV lines ... what could possibly go wrong ??


Nothing 😂😂😂


----------



## Metersocket648 (Feb 8, 2021)

Wardenclyffe said:


> 7600 volts you can touch,...??


Not really touch, more like it touches you first, the arcs jump about half an inch, somewhere around that area


----------



## Metersocket648 (Feb 8, 2021)

joe-nwt said:


> In the video link, he burns a small stick off the line. I don't think I'd want to touch it but maybe you are tougher.


I also have a video of me cooking a hotdog on the line, tried it out afterwards, tastes like the smell of ionized air if that makes sense... 2 out of 10, don't recommend this method of cooking hotdogs...


----------



## Metersocket648 (Feb 8, 2021)

MikeFL said:


> Your bare hand is 6" from the lug?
> WTF why are you still breathing?
> Don't do that!


I ask myself the same question... all the time


----------



## Metersocket648 (Feb 8, 2021)

Wardenclyffe said:


> It's close to the ground, anyone can reach it, would your kid know not to touch it,...


I don't let anyone near it while energized, inside the building where I run the triplex, there is a box with a double pole disconnect, i keep it locked when not in use and i made a remote controll circuit that I can remotely activate a contactor to de energize the entire system. I take others safety seriously.


----------



## Metersocket648 (Feb 8, 2021)

MikeFL said:


> I get what you're saying but I think you said it wrong.
> He's holding 1 leg of the 240.
> He still shouldn't be doing that. On a jobsite it would be a OSHA violation.


Yes it would, this is a very unsafe procedure. But it was for just this one time.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

1" per 1kV is the standard.


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

I think a name change is in order, instead of Metersocket648, it should be MacGyver. 

Doing that at 18 is quite impressive.

At 68, I'm concerned about others safety as well as the 18 year old's. I'm very glad you did not get hurt nor hurt anyone else. Being that I'm not nor have never been a lineman, I'm undereducated on this stuff, but ... man that looks like someone could have gotten hurt. Still, impressive. 

Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

MikeFL said:


> 1" per 1kV is the standard.



Actually, 30KV/cm is the average for an arc to start, not counting humidity etc.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

I was referring to safe distance from live uninsulated conductor.


----------



## Metersocket648 (Feb 8, 2021)

oldsparky52 said:


> I think a name change is in order, instead of Metersocket648, it should be MacGyver.
> 
> Doing that at 18 is quite impressive.
> 
> ...


Lol, MacGyver, I like it, and I'm 24 now, that thing is still up and still kept its line tension after 6 years, i want to expand it, like make a whole system, functional, build a tiny site, small buildings, almost like running my own settlement, that would be impressive, tho hardest part to this entire process is winding the damn transformers, i wind them on a lathe, modified lathe, i also had the idea of stepping the voltage up even more from 7.6kV to around 34.5kv or if possible, 69kV, have a transmission level or sub transmission level system. It would be a really neat project.


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

Metersocket648 said:


> Lol, MacGyver, I like it, and I'm 24 now, that thing is still up and still kept its line tension after 6 years, i want to expand it, like make a whole system, functional, build a tiny site, small buildings, almost like running my own settlement, that would be impressive, tho hardest part to this entire process is winding the damn transformers, i wind them on a lathe, modified lathe, i also had the idea of stepping the voltage up even more from 7.6kV to around 34.5kv or if possible, 69kV, have a transmission level or sub transmission level system. It would be a really neat project.


You need a job with the power company for sure!  

Where did you get the knowledge/experience to do this stuff at 18?


----------

